# What brand of bolt rifle



## DeerHead12 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to purchase a 30-06 or .308 in the near future. I want a bolt action. Any suggestions on whick brand and model?????
-thanks


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Remington model 700 hands down :sniper:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Reminton 700 is the Chevy pick-up of the rifle world. Eveyone seems to make something for it or work on it.

There are much better rifles on the market. CZ would be a good choice, as would a Kimber.

Savage is another that could be a good choice. The Accutrigger seems to be quite nice, bu tI have not shot one yet.

Personally, my next rifle is going to be a CZ 527 varmit. They are the only one to offer a single set trigger factory standard. It's about 4 1/2 pounds and 8 oz once set. The single set trigger is available on all their rifles though.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would hardly call a CZ or a Kimber much better, especially for the price.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like Ruger M 77 Mark II, personally.

If you are in the market for a new bolt action rifle, Field and Stream said in last months mag that the Tikka T3 is one of the best new model rifles to come out. It was rated as one of the top 50 guns ever made. I beleive the Remington 700 was on there too, but you may want to check out the Tikka and see what you think. You would also have something to use as a comparison.

Browning is also making a bolt action rifle now with a sort of gummy coating on the stock--like the stuff they put on Nikon Binoculars for grip. I held one in the store one day. I don't know if they put it on all of their models of guns or even on all calibers, but it was kind of neat and felt like it might be fun to handle and shoot.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

was going through the gun rags and the march Guns and Ammo lists the Wincheser Stealth II as the "Gun of the Year".


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Buy either a Remington, Savage, Ruger, or Winchester period.

Go down to the gun shop or show and look at each brand.

You will have to decide which is most appealing to you and what your budget is.

You will drive yourself batty readings these posts and people will start off
on a tangent that has nothing to do with your original post.

:wink:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

tikka!!!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

8)


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Gotta agree with what norseman said earlier, go to a gun store or gun show and handle a few rifles. For your first rifle stay with one of the better known brands. Remmington, Winchester, Ruger or Savage.

I like Savage because they give the most value and accuracy for the dollar right now and the aftermarket companies are really starting to make alot of add-ons for them now.

Bottom line is that the best rifle for you is the one that feels the best in your hands. You will know it, some rifles just feel ackward when you pick them up, and some feel like they were meant to be yours.

My wife won't let me go to the gun store alone anymore, lately everthing feels like it should be mine.   :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

If you're looking for a quality barrel, go for the Savage. I can't remember where, but I've read it a couple different places that the metal they use is a better quality than most other rifles.


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

The Winchester Mod 70 Classic is one of the best on the market it has controlled round feeding and claw extraction and the three position safety. If you dont like the Winchester then get the Ruger M77 it also has the controlled round feeding and claw extraction and the 3 posisition safety. Just my .02.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have shot a savage 30-06 for the past 4 years and I love my gun, they aren't the most expensive guns but it has never failed me, the overall feel of the gun is awesome, and the action is really smooth, if your shopping for a gun that isn't the most expensive but has good quality I would buy a savage.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I liked winchester until browning took them over. I think they missed a couple steps on my last rifle when they bedded it. They fiberglassed the barrel to the wood stock. I had a hell of a time getting it apart. finally resorted to a two jaw bearing puller and some velet. I love their trigger on the model 70 ultra light clasic. adjust it yourself down to a 1 lb and up nice and crisp. my gun might have just been a fluke, who knows.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Remington 700 :beer: The safety makes the gun.


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

I would choose Remington 700 only for the reason that it is so easy to adjust the trigger pull. I would also choose a Savage with Accutrigger for the same reason.
BobHAJ


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

fine, I guess I might as well jump in here. I'm a winchester fan from way back so first off I'd suggest looking at the Sporter III & the featherweight (those are the two that appeal to me in the calibers you are shopping for, I like the walnut stocks). Then, look at the 700 remmy, I dig that CDL. very nice looing rifle with the long standing rep of the 700 action. Also take a good hard look at the savage lineup. They have a reputation for two things 1. undeniable function & accuracy. 2. ugly as a fence post. Sorry savage guys, don't hit me, I own some & love em anyways. Actually I have one savage bolt action that is far from fence post in appearance. It's a 114 classic euro which has a walnut stock cut checkered & shaped very much like the winny M70 featherweight. I like that rifle a heap big bunch. detachable clip, nicely floated bl & it's in 30-06 too. Non accu-trigger though, that's ok though, I've got the trigger set up real nice. here's what I wanted to tell you about savage though, they offer a new one this year called the 114 (long action) & 14 (short action) "American Classic" & she's a real beauty with all the bells & whistles. Very nice walnut stock cut checkered with a black fore tip nicely finished (very nice stock) then they dual pillar bed the action in that nice stock! It's got accu-trigger which lets you adjust trigger pull from around 1 lb up to 6 or so if you like. Here's the real big news for this years 114-14, detachable box mag! This rifle from savage has it all! The good savage barrel, accu-trigger, high polished bluing, real pretty stock, dual pillars, hell of a value. A very rich looking performer for the money. I strongly suggest giving it a look. Your .308 would be in the 14 model & the 30-06 would be in the 114 model. 
Now the savage bolt doesn't cycle as nicely as the rem 700 or win M70 out of the box but it's really not too bad, they wear in well & if you like you can get a smith to smooth out that action a little (I do my own, it doesn't take much to tune them up).
check it out...
http://www.savagearms.com/14u.htm

my 2 cents.
good luck & my hat is off to you for choosing some of the good old proven standard calibers in today's world of zoomy short & super short mags. Good choice.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

BobHAJ said:


> I would choose Remington 700 only for the reason that it is so easy to adjust the trigger pull. I would also choose a Savage with Accutrigger for the same reason.
> BobHAJ


Is it easy to ajust the trigger pull on a 700? Care to share how?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The trigger of the Remington model 700 and the Winchester model 70 are both very easy to adjust. If your interested go to Snipercountry.com They have a complete description, step by step. Overtravel, sear engagement, trigger pressure are all adjustable. My model 700 in 22-250 is set at 2.5 pounds, my 308 at 3 pounds, my 300 mag at 3 pounds. You feel absolutely no travel on any of them, and once the sear disengages it is like your up against a wall.

As for which one to buy I am little help, because I like them all.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have a Remington 710 in 30-06. Itis now available in 270, 7mm mag, and 300 mag. It's not pretty, but a lot of bang for the buck, and as smooth an action as I've seen out of a new gun in some time. It does have some disadvantages, like if you are going to change out the barrel. But I like the no-nonsense stock and the removable clip. I say it's worth looking at.


----------



## al62 (Apr 19, 2005)

TIKKA T3 LITE!!!!! GREAT TRIGGER, VERY STIFF SYNTHETIC STOCK, SLICKEST BOLT I EVER FELT. SINGLE STAGE TRIGGER IS EASILY ADJUSTED BY OWNER. I OWN A 22-250 AND IT'S THE BEST GUN I EVER OWNED. SHOOTS LIKE A DREAM. PRICE IS ALSO VERY REASONABLE, UNDER $500.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Ruger m77 mark II or Winchester model 70. Both great guns. Dad has the ruger in a .300 mag and for it's size, it is easy to shoot.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

After ordering catalogs on-line from Winchester, browning, Ruger, Weatherby, Remington, and Dakota, I believed I was able to make a well informed wise choice in a new rifle...I was going to order a Weatherby Mark V chambered in .257or .270 Weatherby mag.........Before I place my order at Gander Mountain there was a gun show in town, so I stopped and played around and shouldered many different types of guns.....

I completely changed my mind.....anyway I just ordered the Ruger #1B Standard chambered in .270 Winchester....I like the fit better than Weatherby or other bolt actions I tried......But that me.....

The catalogs were very helpful in understanding what was available....but not to make a selection.....I didn't ask everyone on a forum what women I should marry......Probably should have with the choice of the first wife.....

Find one that fits you&#8230;..


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Remington model 700 mountain rifle, strongest action on the market.
Browning A-Bolt is also a Great choice.

:sniper:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I am bias, as my first BOY will have the middle name of Remington!

Remington 700 BDL

How does Hunter Remington sound?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Iwould make sure that the trigger pull is ajustable, a rifle with a lousy trigger pull is about as usful as a club.


----------



## weasle_trapper (May 10, 2005)

DeerHead12 said:


> I am going to purchase a 30-06 or .308 in the near future. I want a bolt action. Any suggestions on whick brand and model?????
> -thanks


Remintons make the best bolt action rifles. They are a good solid gun and will last a lifetime. i have remington .243 it has to be at least 20 years old by now and is almost like new. :beer:


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2005)

I haven't seen a bad American rifle yet. CZ are popular down here,But Sako 75 gets my vote.
Push feed,static ejection
Adjustable triger
Drop out magazine
Floating barrel
Opti lock mounts

James


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Browning A-Bolt :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't see you you could go wrong with the Savage 16FCSAK in 308 or the 116FCSAK in the 3006. You get a lot of gun for your money with either of these models. If you are not into muzzle breaks or detachable mags, then go with the 16FSS or the 116FSS.

Good luck!


----------



## Ramblin Rogue (Jun 16, 2005)

Browning is going to have better quality out of the box.
Remington 700 is my choice.
Winchester mod 70 my second choice.
Savage, Sako, Tikka - great guns
Ruger is a work horse but their tolerances and barrels kind of suck although some shoot great. All of their trigger suck.

I build my guns from Remington and Mauser actions.

I say don't waste your money on a Kimber. Although they are very nice rifles, for that kind of money you can just about build a fully custom rifle off a Remington, Mauser or Winchester action that shoots and fits you far better.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Blah, blah, blah... I have got several of all of them and they are all good. Each gun will have a specific load that it shoots... some better than others. 
Get the one that you like the best. They all shoot good. I shoot a Browning Boss 90% of the time.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Winchester Model 70 with "claw" extractor for me. :sniper:


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

After doing a lot of research and shopping around, we decided to purchase a new Remington 700 SPS Stainless 30-06 as a gift for my son's earning the Eagle Scout Award. 










Rifle was $469.00 from Sportsman's Warehouse in Utah and included a 24" stainless / parkerized barrel and Limbsaver Recoil Pad.

FYI:

The blued version was discounted to $398.00, but we liked the stainless at $469. (Note: The 2005 Stainless version retails for $613 and has replaced the 2004 BDL's Stainless. The 2005 SPS in blue ($520 retail) has replaced the 2004 ADL line which was dropped.)

We Piller Bedding the action / Free Floating the Barrel, and Adjusted the Trigger to 2 3/4 lbs. So far, results have been 7/8" MOA with the rifle only having 12 shots through the barrel. Should be a MOA shooter after the barrel's broken in.


----------



## cutterT (Jul 6, 2005)

your best bet for quality, and substantiality are either a mauser or remington 700 action. the barrel doesnt matter, cause you SHOULD just upgrade it anyway. [/b]


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

*Thread Resurection*

Just to throw my peanut gallery comment in:

in my opinion, If a bolt rifle isnt based on either a mauser or 1903 Springfield action, then it isnt worth crap. Heck, a Scoped Kar98 will shoot circles around most modern bolt guns with some decent ammo.

If i wasnt so loyal to American brands, then id tell you to get a howa for no other reason than is built on a good quality Mauser action.

But for the most part I will relent, and agree with the others. Go for a Remington 700, Winchester 70, or Ruger MKII


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I am a Browning A Bolt fan.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

How does the SPS go? I was a bit wary that there was such a dramatic price reduction in the 700, just to look at the SPS is OK but a bit cheaper looking than previous models. Makes you wonder how they afforded to drop the price so much? Perhaps its not the same fine quality the old 700s have been. Maybe I am wrong however.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I wonder what Mr Trooper is smoking...

...but anyways, about adjusting the trigger pull on Remingtons and Savages. The Savage AccuTrigger (which is sooooo totally worth it) is adjusted by removing the stock from the gun and turning a little screw with a tool that comes with the rifle. The Remington, if I am not mistaken, is a little trickier. This makes a difference if you're scared of little parts that can go flying into the nether regions of your workshop, never to be seen again, or if you have not evolved to the point where you can make and use tools.

Me, I'm getting a Savage Model 10FP chambered in .308.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

REMINGTON ALL THE WAY!!
:beer:


----------



## kotupod (Dec 26, 2005)

You should look at the Tikka T3, great rifle for a decent price if you ask me. Action is silky smooth, great trigger, good synthetic stock, ect...


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

farmerj said:


> was going through the gun rags and the march Guns and Ammo lists the Wincheser Stealth II as the "Gun of the Year".


In their opinion. 
Did they ever ask you or me our opinions on it? NO. I hope you get my point.


----------



## tommydogtv (Dec 27, 2005)

Savage by far. I got a combo deal in 30-06 last year. It came with a synthetic stock, 3x9 simmons scope and it has a detachable magazine. It is also less money than your Remmingtons and shoots better than them.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

Dave_w said:


> The Remington, if I am not mistaken, is a little trickier. This makes a difference if you're scared of little parts that can go flying into the nether regions of your workshop, never to be seen again, or if you have not evolved to the point where you can make and use tools.


I have to say, I've been adjusting the triggers on my 700's for over twenty years and never had little parts go flying off mine...ever. Are you taking them completely apart because if you are you are doing it all wrong.:eyeroll: If you don't know what you are doing make it easy on yourself and please don't screw with it, especially when it comes to triggers.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

I buy what looks and feels good to me at the time. I have owned so many different brands of rifles and to be honest there wasn't one of them I didn't dislike.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Just about any Bolt gun by any major manufacturor will do just fine.

I like Ruger or Savage.

As to what im smoking...well, that my secret!


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

After doing a lot of research and shopping around, we decided to purchase a new Remington 700 SPS Stainless 30-06 as a gift for my son's earning the Eagle Scout Award.

Rifle was $469.00 from Sportsman's Warehouse in Utah and included a *24" stainless / parkerized barrel and Limbsaver Recoil Pad.*

FYI:

The blued version was discounted to $398.00, but we liked the stainless at $469. (Note: The 2005 Stainless version retails for $613 and has replaced the 2004 BDL's Stainless. The 2005 SPS in blue ($520 retail) has replaced the 2004 ADL line which was dropped.)

We Piller Bedding the action / Free Floating the Barrel, and Adjusted the Trigger to 2 3/4 lbs. So far, results have been 7/8" MOA with the rifle only having 12 shots through the barrel. Should be a MOA shooter after the barrel's broken in.


----------

